# Trivia 11/30



## luckytrim (Nov 30, 2018)

trivia 11/30
DID YOU KNOW...
Before “Dances With Wolves” won seven Oscars, including Best  Picture, in
1991, the last ‘Western” to win Best Picture was 1931's  "Cimarron".


1. Mel Brooks was married to which multi-talented  Anne?
2. If someone is a collector of "ephemera", what is he  collecting?
  a. - Autographs
  b. - Airsickness bags, bookmarks, pamphlets
  c. - Matchboxes, Matchbooks
  d. - Beverage Coasters
3. Strange Words are These ; 'Nictitate
  a. - Stick out Your Tongue
  b. - Blink
  c. - Pick Your Nose
  d. - Hiccup
4. Who played the Wagon Master on "Wagon Train" ?
5. Where is the region known as Catalonia?
6. With whom did the Queen of Mean leave a $12,000,000 trust  fund?
7. Strange Words are These ;
A vexillologist studies... what ?
8. Who Sang That ?
"Suckin' on chili dogs outside the Tastee-Freeze; Diane's  sittin' on Jacky's 
lap, he's got his hand between her knees."

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There are no federal laws that require public notice when  water quality
falls below acceptable safety standards.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Anne Bancroft
2. - b
3. - b - Also, Wink
4. Ward Bond
5. Northern Spain
6. Her dog, 'Trouble'
7. Flags
8. John Cougar Mellencamp

CRAP !!
The Public Notification Rule (PN) is part of the Safe Drinking  Water Act.
The rule ensures that consumers will know if there is a  problem with their
drinking water. These notices alert consumers if there is risk  to public
health. They also notify customers:

    if the water does not meet drinking water  standards;
    if the water system fails to test its water;
    if the system has been granted a variance (use of less  costly
technology); or
    if the system has been granted an exemption (more time to  comply with a
new regulation).

In 2000, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) revised the  existing
Public Notification Rule. The revisions matched the form,  manner, and timing
of the notices to the relative risk to human health. The  revised rule makes
notification easier and more effective for both water systems  and their
customers.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 1, 2018)

I believe there is a mistake or typo in #3, just spelling. The word is “nictate.”


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I believe there is a mistake or typo in #3, just spelling. The word is “nictate.”



Nictitate is correct. Check out 'nictitating membrane'.


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 1, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Nictitate is correct. Check out 'nictitating membrane'.


I stand corrected.


----------

